# Tarmac S-Works XXL, how tall?



## cosgti (Jan 20, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone has any input on how tall you can be and still fit on an xxl tarmac w/out having to go with an extremely long stem or setback post. 
I'm about 6'7" and found a used XXL about 2 hours away. I'm just not sure it's worth the drive to check it out in case it will be too small.


----------



## AntelopeTG (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm 6'9" and ride a XXXL Roubaix. I have a Thomson 410mm set back post. Hope this helps some.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

Depends on the year, but you're probably good. I'm 6'4" and fit the XL (58) Tarmac.


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

Why don't you get a Specialized BG Fit?


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

I would say it is too small. But...it depends on your riding preference. Some ride a road bike like a beach cruiser and others well, like a road bike  For example. I am 6'1"...longish arms and legs...not uber long...medium long and I ride a 58 or XL Roubaix with 130mm stem. So I could ride a XXL with 110mm stem. A 6'4" guy I believe fits perfectly on a XXL 6'7"?...you are among the 1-2% tallest males on the planet...you need the tallest and longest bike, a XXXL...made for guys like you.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

AntelopeTG said:


> I'm 6'9" and ride a XXXL Roubaix. I have a Thomson 410mm set back post. Hope this helps some.


Wow,that's gotta be one huge frame. Pics :thumbsup: ?


----------



## AntelopeTG (Aug 21, 2011)

devastazione said:


> wow,that's gotta be one huge frame. Pics :thumbsup: ?


Here you go
View attachment 265601


----------



## willstylez (Sep 15, 2011)

I am 6'4" tall and ride an XL S-Works Tarmac. So as kbiker says, the XXL should work for you.


----------

